# شرح كامل بريمافيرا p3 (المستوى الاول والثاني ) حصريا لكم



## حسام الحو (1 مارس 2009)

اساتذتى الافاضل بالملتقى الكريم 
بفضل الله عز وجل أولا ثم بمشاركتكم المتميزة .
بعد المشاركة الاولى : برنامج زمنى كامل بالاكسيل .
والمشاركة الثانية : قبل ان تبدأ في تعلم البريمافيرا .
اقدم لكم مشاركتى الثالثة وهى عبارة عن شرح كامل للبرنامج P3 حيث كانت تعقد هذه الدورة بمركز الحاسب الالي بالمقاولون العرب ونقابة المهندسين ، والحقيقة بفضل الله قد بذلت جهدا كبيرا في تجميع واعداد هذه الدورة بحيث اغطى بقدر الامكان جميع مكونات البرنامج وتتطلب ذلك منى قراءة العديد من الكتب والمراجع والابحاث بالاضافة الى المانويل وخرجت من كل ذلك بهذه الملفات المرفقة التى ارجو ان شاء الله ان تعحبكم وتغطى احتياجاتكم بالاصدار p3 .
واعتقد وارجو الا اكون مخطئا ان شاء الله أان من يقرا هذا الشرح ويطبق عمليا على البرنامج ويجتهد بنفسه ويشتغل على البرنامج ويستفيد من المشاركات القيمة لأساتذة البريمفيرا بالملتقى أظن لا يحتاج الى اى دورة خارجية وان شاء الله سيكون مميزا على البرنامج ، وانتم تعلمون أنه مازال استخدام p3 على نطاق واسع على رغم صدور p6 .
لم استطع ان ابخل عليكم بهذا الملف الذى اعتز به كثيرا نظرا لحبى الشديد لكل اعضاء هذا المنتدى الجميل.
اولا : اطلب من كل يقرا هذا الملف بان يقرأ اولا مشاركة : قبل ان تبدا في تعلم البريمفرا لانها تمهيد لكى تفهم التخطيط وكيف يعمل البرنامج ثم يبدا بهذا الملف وهذا هام جدا .
ثانيا : اطلب من كل من استفاد من مشاركاتى السابقة والحالية اذا وجد فائدة يمكن ان يضيفها الى الملفات موضوع كل مشاركة من المشاركات الثلاث فلا مانع ان يضيفها على الملفات نفسها ويضعها ثانيا على الملتقى لكن نستفيد نحن مرة اخرى او يشارك باى معلومة ولو بسيطة لكى نستفيد منها جميعا .
والحقيقة لا اعرف امكانية ان يصدر المنتدى شهادة تدريببة عن طريق التعليم عن بعد لمن اجتهد وقرأ شروح البرنامج بالملتقى واستوعب البرنامج ومارسه ويمكن ترتيب اختباره بطريقة ما ونوفر على اخواننا الدورات الغالية الخارجية الذى تعطى القليل القليل من المعلومات الا من رحم الله 
( مقترح ) . 
وان شاء سيكون لى مشاركات اخرى بس اطلب منكم الدعاء .
ولعلنا ان شاء الله نبدأ بعد ذلك بالبريمفيرا 6 .
الشكر موصول للسادة الاساتذة المشرفين وللاعضاء المميزين ولجميع المشاركين . 
والفضل لله رب العالمين على كل شيئ
مشاهدة المرفق P3Hus.rar

مشاهدة المرفق P3Hus1.rar

مشاهدة المرفق P3HusReprts.rar


----------



## mustafasas (1 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا نسأل الله ان ينفعنا بها و يجزيك عنا خيرا


----------



## حسام الحو (1 مارس 2009)

مرفق ملفات بوربوينت لتوضيح الشرح
والحمد لله رب العالمين 
وجزاكم الله جميعا الجنة .


----------



## محمد مطر (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير..


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (1 مارس 2009)

*شكرا*

شكرا لك وللاستاذ/ محمد عزت


----------



## حسام الحو (1 مارس 2009)

المراجع العلمية للشرح المرفق :
- " التخطيط والجدولة باستخدام برنامج Primavera " د / شريف العطار 
- " المرجع العربي لبرنامج 2 Primavera " أ.د / عادل السمادوني د/ سعيد النجار 
- " التخطيط باستخدام اسلوب المسار الحرج " معهد الادارة والتكنولوجيا بالمقاولون العرب .
- " رقابة ومتابعة المشروعات " معهد الادارة والتكنولوجيا بالمقاولون العرب .
- دورة " ادارة وسطى ومهندسين – النموذج الثاني - 1997 " معهد ادارة التشييد بالمقاولون العرب .
- "تخطيط وادارة المشروعات باستخدام " Primavera م/محمد عزت

- "P3 WORKBOOK " 
Dr . SHERIF HAFEZ 

- " Project Scheduling Management Construction " 
David R.Pierce , Jr 

- دورة الجامعة الأمريكية.
"Customized Training Program for Project and Construction 
Managers " 

-	" Microsoft Project 98 " 
Nancy Stevenson & Elaine Marmel ترجمة/ دار الفاروق

-	" The Handbook Project – Based Management " 
J. Rodney Turner 

- PMBOK 3 GUIDE (PMI) 
فالشكر والتقدير لكل من تعلمنا منهم وجزاهم الله خيرا .


----------



## mouh (1 مارس 2009)

ادخلك الله الجنة يا اخي


----------



## anwerbasha (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## ناصر عبد الجبار (2 مارس 2009)

والله انت مهندس ناجح : وفقك الله والى المزيد


----------



## حسن احمد (4 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك والى المزيد


----------



## mh702 (4 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سيد طه محمد (5 مارس 2009)

تسلم يا بشمهندس و ربنا يزيدك علم
لا تنسو التقييم يا شباب


----------



## حبيبة الدبيكي (7 مارس 2009)

والله جزاك الله خيرا وانا لسه مصلي الفجر


----------



## bryar (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودكم الرائع والمصادر المهمة في مجال البريمافيرا


----------



## engmohamad (13 مارس 2009)

مشكور على الملفات الرائعه


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (14 مارس 2009)

ما أروعك ...
هذه المواضيع ترشحك بقوة للتميز...
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## سافاريزوم (18 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خير 
و يعطيك العافيه*


----------



## احمد بوعبيد المنفي (24 مارس 2009)

*شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير..*​


----------



## رضا الفطاطري (24 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mokhtar radi (26 مارس 2009)

god protect you we need the 3rd and 4th level please


----------



## حسام الحو (26 مارس 2009)

شكرا لجميع الاخوة الذين تكرموا بالمشاركة والردود الطيبة المشجعة .
الاخ المهندس مختار 
لا يوجد سوى المستوى الاول والثانى
والمقصود بذلك الاتي :
المستوى الاول الذي يشرح time بمنعى عمل البرنامج الزمني لحساب وقت المشروع دون حساب موارد او تكلفة والمتابعة .
المستوى الثاني الذي يشرح resources & cost بمعنى حساب كمية الموارد المطلوبة للمشروع والتكلفة اللازمة لذلك وعملية المتابعة .
والتقسيم هذا نظرى فقط لتنظيم الشرح .
توجد بعض الاضافات ان شاء ربنا ييسر الامر واضعها لاستكمال الموضوع بالكامل .
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## akramezzat (28 مارس 2009)

تسلم الايادي 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (28 مارس 2009)

بارك الله بك ونفعك بعلمك


----------



## ibrahim younes (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وسام الرافدين (3 أبريل 2009)

الأخ حسام المحترم
جزاك الله كل الخير يا اخي الفاضل .. فعلا جهد مميز ورائع جدا ولا اخفيك سرا اني كنت ابحث كثيرا عن هكذا شرح للبرنامج خصوصا فيما يخص ادارة الكلف والموارد ..
وفقك الله لكل خير .. وجعل النجاح نهاية طريقك دائما
تقبل تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## خالد طه القوصي (25 أبريل 2009)

مشكور علي هذه المجموعة التعليمية و جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## djaber (28 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## أيمن عبدالمنعم (30 أبريل 2009)

والله أنا ماشوفتش شرح منقح أجمل من كدة ... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام الحو (2 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله جميعا خيرا على الردود الطيبة المشجعة .


----------



## جمال السيد (2 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## هديل كريم (21 يوليو 2009)

حسام الحو قال:


> اساتذتى الافاضل بالملتقى الكريم
> بفضل الله عز وجل أولا ثم بمشاركتكم المتميزة .
> بعد المشاركة الاولى : برنامج زمنى كامل بالاكسيل .
> والمشاركة الثانية : قبل ان تبدأ في تعلم البريمافيرا .
> ...


 
اشكرك اخي الكريم على هذا الشرح اللطيف والشيء اللافت في شرحك والذي يختلف عن بقيه الملفات التي تشرح برنامج بريمافيرا هو انك تعطي امثله للموضوع الذي تشرحه واعتقد ان هذا هو الشي المهم لانه في احيان عده لا يتم فهم الشرح من مجرد شرح وظيفه خاصيه معينه في برنامج البريمافيرا وانما يتطلب الامر مشاهده تطبيق فعلي لها 
كما اشكرك لتنبيهي لوجود هذا الملف الرائع الذي كنت غافله عنه وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## the poor to god (21 يوليو 2009)

م اسامة بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير انت امين جدا بالمادة العلمية لدرجة تخجلنا من انفسنا


----------



## the poor to god (21 يوليو 2009)

م حسام بارك الله فيك عندى اقتراح وطامع فى روح كرمك انا بقترح احد الاقتراحات وارجو ان تتبناه مثال بسيط لخمس بنود فقط لا اكثر نقوم بتثبيت الكميات والاسعار ونطبق عليه ونقارن الارقام سويا لكل الاخوة وبيكون فيه افادة كبيرة ؟


----------



## حسام الحو (22 يوليو 2009)

الأخت المهندسة / هديل - الاخ المهندس / محمد 
جزاكم الله خيرا على الرد الكريم منكم 
بالنسبة للمثال مرفق في أول المشاركة ملف باسم P3Example توضيح بسيط لتعامل البرنامج مع الاسعار والكميات من خلال طريقة القيمة المكتسبة ، يعنى نوعا ما قد يحقق طلبك يا باشمهندس محمد واعذرنى لان معظم وقتى الفاضي شوية عن الشغل (وهو قليل ) باحاول اذاكر منهج شهادة CCE , وتحتاج لبعض الشغل ولي مشاركة عنها بالملتقى مازالت مستمرة ياريت اتشرف بأن تتابعوها حضرتك والمهندسة هديل وبقية الزملاء الافاضل .
مع خالص شكرى وتقدريري لكما .


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (22 يوليو 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير على هذه المعلومات الطيبة أخي الكريم​


----------



## mido345 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويجزيك خير الجزاء ويمنحنك ما تريد


----------



## engahmedezz (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير على مجهوداتك الرائعة


----------



## engahmedezz (9 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد انا حبيت مجال التخطيط رغم اني ماشتغلتش بية (مهندس مكتب فني) 
لان اسلوبك في الشرح اسلوب رائع
وادعيلي اغير مجالي الى العمل بمجال التخطيط 
والله الموفق


----------



## habeeba (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد شرح ممتاز تسلم يا بشمهندس حسام


----------



## أبو نادر (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك لله بك أستاذ حسام 
شرح متميز
وشغل احترافي
وياريت لو تكمل معروفك بشرح p6


----------



## محمود الكامل (13 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البابكري (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا واسكنك جنات الفردوس


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشاركة اكثر من رائعة
اشكرك وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## حسام الحو (17 سبتمبر 2009)

خالص شكرى وتقديرى لكل من ساهم بالرد


----------



## hasan2004 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف شكر يا باشمهندس و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 00000000000


----------



## ايمن حسين (2 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مروان المزوغي 78 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يابش مهندس حسام على المجهودات الجبارة رغم ضيق وقتك ونسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك وانا من احد المتابعين الي مشاركتك في شهادة cce واتمنى لك التوفيق
لي طلب من حضرتك والاخوة الاعضاء الكرام ياريت لو احد يزودنا في الملتقى بجداول الانتاجيات للعمالة في كافة مجالات الهندسة (مدني , كهربي , وخاصة الميكانيكي) لانه عادة ماتواجهني مشاكل في اعداد التكلفة للمشاريع الميكانيكية بسبب نقص المعلومات عن الانتاجيات للعمالة وكذلك هذه المعلومات مهمة لكل مهندس تخطيط والتي من خلالها يتمكن من تحديد مدة كل نشاط في المشروع .

لدي مقترح من ادارة الملتقى الكرام ياريت لو يتم تقسيم قسم الادارة الهندسية الى قسمين
قسم هندسة التكاليف
قسم التخطيط ومتابعة المشاريع
والله لايضيع اجر من احسن عملا

اخوكم : مروان المزوغي / مهمندس تكاليف بشركة راس لانوف لتصنيع النفط والغاز


----------



## ahmedshokry2009 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## البابكري (11 نوفمبر 2009)

أسال الله ان يعافيك ويرزقك


----------



## weamalsaady (19 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم ايدك يا حو


----------



## ahmed 50000 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا*

مشكوووور اخوي


----------



## م محمد كرم (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا نسأل الله ان ينفعنا بها و يجزيك عنا خيرا*​


----------



## منينور (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيييييييييييييييييييييييييلا على الشرح ووفقك الله


----------



## hossam abol magd (23 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد برنامج او موقع لشرح البريمافيرا بالفيديو مع الشكر


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود اسطورى رائع
اسال الله ان يجازيك كل وان يوفقك فى حياتك ويحسن خاتمتك


----------



## amsy72 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

نقدر جهودكم وبارك الله بكم


----------



## ناصر حسان (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور ويسلموا ايديك ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## ايمن عبد الخالق (28 ديسمبر 2009)

والله أنت إنسان محترم ومهندس ناجح لقد حملت الملفات ولم أتصفحها بعد ولكن المجهود واضح وفقك الله ولمزيد من التواصل إن شاء الله 
أخيك المهندس أيمن


----------



## أسامة يحيى نور (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام الحو (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وخالص الشكر والتقدير لكل من تكرم بالرد


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم تمنياتي لك ولجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## spe100 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

كتب الله اجرك وزادك من فضله


----------



## aladdinkhalil (16 أبريل 2010)

لللأسف لم لأستطع التحميل أرجو إعادة تحميل الملفات على الرابيد شير أو أي موقع تحميل وشكراً على كل حال


----------



## civilwalid (16 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووور جدا


----------



## محمودشمس (18 مايو 2010)

*شكرا أخى الفاضل على هذا المجهود الرائع 
وهكذا عهدنا بك 
جزاك كل خير 0 *​


----------



## محمودشمس (19 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا واخلفة الله عليك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## elahsen (1 يوليو 2010)

jazakom allaho khairan


----------



## alanieng (3 يوليو 2010)

شوكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## modi666666 (4 يوليو 2010)

حقيقة شيء مميز ... بارك الله فيك ولك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عمروكريم عربى (26 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك واللة واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## محمد السواكنى (18 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وعليك على المجهود الاكثر من رائع وطيب وقيم وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (18 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## hhmdan (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## najeb2 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير وبارك فيك


----------



## gharib belal (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك والى المزيد*​


----------



## ايمن حسين (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخ حسام وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## eng_palestine (24 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks brother for your efforts, i have quick look it clear it is very good files


----------



## khalidabbas (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا الرجاء شرح بالفيديو ان امكن


----------



## khaled_303 (27 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## eqramy (8 مارس 2011)

ممتاز و شكراااااااااااا


----------



## fgl2025 (5 يوليو 2011)

شرح اكثر من رائع ... نتمنى لك مزيد من التفوق والرضا في الآخرة


----------



## eng: issa (7 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير ومحبة وتوفيق


----------



## رضا المرسى على (7 يوليو 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## boushy (8 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك والى المزيد*


----------



## ايمن عبد الخالق (9 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## أمير رجب (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الرجاء وضع الموضوع مرة أخرى أو النك link


----------



## bryc (5 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ايهاب اللبان (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*لك كل الشكر و التقدير على هذا المجهود*


----------



## علاء المشني (9 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم يا ورده


----------



## نصرالدين العوض احم (10 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وغفر الله ذنبك


----------



## محمد ابو العدل (17 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد عوض الكفافى (18 يناير 2012)

thank you​


----------



## SOALFASO (21 يناير 2012)

مشكور ,, جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نجم الدين حسن بخيت (21 يناير 2012)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## shamonosy (21 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد نت وورك (24 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك وجعل عملكم في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## مشتاق سليمان مطلك (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير وندعوا لك بالموفقية والنجاح الدائم


----------



## abdelhameid (29 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ممكن الاخوه الزملاء يعرفونى ازاى حفظ برنامج زمنى p3 على cd وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdelhameid (30 أغسطس 2012)

ممكن اى زميل يعرفنى ازاى حفظ جدول زمنى من برنامج بريمافيرا p3 على cd
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng_esmaeel (3 أبريل 2013)

جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## نصرالدين العوض احم (20 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdelhameid (23 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ناصف على (17 أغسطس 2015)

برجاء الرد على هذا الاستفسار 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t516975.html


----------

